# Hard Cheese grinder/grater suggestions?



## kielasaurus (Jun 22, 2017)

When I worked a pasta station in the past, we had lots and lots of parmesan grated by hand on microplanes. The texture is near the best for mounting into sauces. I'm now helping friends set up something that's a little more restrictive with prep time and so I'm wondering if any of you have experience with or suggestions for any hard cheese graters? Rotary style? Electric? Sawzall with rasp attachment? Lay it on me friends! The world must have cheese! 


Thanks in advance. 

Kiel


----------



## daveb (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm kind of partial to the sawzall approach

Microplane is great for onesie, twosie. I've used rotary to up production. In mid range to fancy Italian places have used cuisinart and robocoupe - texture ok for melt in dishes but can't get parm snow for presentation. 

I'm any case important to me was not to get to far ahead of production. Any leftovers go in next days melt in dishes.


----------



## panda (Jun 23, 2017)

Robotcoup with push through attachment, very light pressure (like barely any) produces light flakes


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 23, 2017)

I grind up 15 lbs of pecorino romano or 27 lbs of parmigiano-reggiano at a time so it gets de-rined, blocked out and grated on the big hobart mixing bowl with the grating attachment. I'll use the smallest diameter "knife" disk with a lot of force for the reggiano to create long thin strands







and I'll use the smallest "grater plate" with very little pressure for the pecorino to create a light fluffy powder.


----------



## kurwamac (Aug 4, 2017)

panda said:


> Robotcoup with push through attachment, very light pressure (like barely any) produces light flakes



Seconding robo; one v effective method is slicing blade, then powder blade. Proved invaluable when making m&c


----------

